# Launch error



## Serbel (13. Jun 2015)

Hi Leute,

Ich benutze eclipse (von Luna) und will eine CSV Bibliothek für das einlesen von CSV Dateien verwenden. Ich habe mal folgende gewählt:
opencsv ? General

Wenn ich jetzt das mitgelieferte Beispiel ausführen will mit eclipse (also run as Java-Application im Package Explorer), bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Launch error: Selection does not contain a main type"

Warum bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung? Die Klasse hat doch definitv eine main-Methode. 

Hier der Quellcode

```
import com.opencsv.CSVReader;
import com.opencsv.CSVWriter;

import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.StringWriter;
import java.util.List;

/**
 * Copyright 2005 Bytecode Pty Ltd.
 * <p/>
 * Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
 * you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
 * You may obtain a copy of the License at
 * <p/>
 * http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
 * <p/>
 * Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
 * distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
 * WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
 * See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
 * limitations under the License.
 */
public class AddressExample {

    private static final String ADDRESS_FILE = "examples/addresses.csv";

    public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {

        CSVReader reader = new CSVReader(new FileReader(ADDRESS_FILE));
        String[] nextLine;
        while ((nextLine = reader.readNext()) != null) {
            System.out.println("Name: [" + nextLine[0] + "]\nAddress: [" + nextLine[1] + "]\nEmail: [" + nextLine[2] + "]");
        }

        // Try writing it back out as CSV to the console
        CSVReader reader2 = new CSVReader(new FileReader(ADDRESS_FILE));
        List<String[]> allElements = reader2.readAll();
        StringWriter sw = new StringWriter();
        CSVWriter writer = new CSVWriter(sw);
        writer.writeAll(allElements);

        System.out.println("\n\nGenerated CSV File:\n\n");
        System.out.println(sw.toString());


    }
}
```


----------

